# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  توجيهات ملكية بعدم اقامة احتفالات يوم ميلاد جلالة الملك

## معاذ ملحم

*توجيهات ملكية بعدم اقامة احتفالات يوم ميلاد جلالة الملك*




وجه الملك عبدالله الثاني الحكومة بعدم إقامة اي احتفالات رسمية ومن أي جهة حكومية بمناسبة "عيد ميلاده"، بحسب وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال وزير الثقافة الناطق الرسمي بأسم الحكومة سميح المعايطة.
وقال المعايطة ان التوجيهات الملكية تعبر عن رؤية ملكية تحرص على ترشيد الانفاق وتأتي استكمالا لتوجيه ملكي صدر منذ سنوات باعتبار يوم عيد ميلاد الملك يوم عمل وليس عطلة رسمية. 
وأشار الى ان الاحتفالات ستكون فقط بمبادرة من جهات شعبية ودون أي توجيه.
وتحل مناسبة "عيد" ميلاد الملك عبدالله الثاني في الثلاثين من كانون الثاني المقبل.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ويبقى تواضعكـ سيدي عظيمآآ ،،
كل عام وانت بألف الف خير ،، 


يعطيكـ العافيه معاذ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أشكركـ على التفاعل بكل المواضيع الاردنية . . 
اُسعدت مساء . .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
توجيهات صائبة من القائد الأعلى 
كل عام و أنت بخير أبا الحسين 
مشكور معاذ على نقل الخبر 


*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يحفظ جلالة الملك



مشكور معاذ

----------

